# Arkaim Fuzz



## music6000 (Feb 3, 2019)

Box of Doom Fuzz
Mods: Transistor Sockets, Tried 2N4401G's, 2N222A's.
At the moment, 3 BC338's, My son Loves it!
If I get it back ,,,,,,


----------



## Robert (Feb 3, 2019)

Love the way the aluminum texture shows through the decal.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Feb 4, 2019)

Not sure if I asked this, but what you use for your graphics?


----------



## music6000 (Feb 4, 2019)

A4 Inkjet Clear Adhesive Sheets & Photoshop


----------



## thedwest (Apr 2, 2019)

music6000 said:


> Box of Doom Fuzz
> Mods: Transistor Sockets, Tried 2N4401G's, 2N222A's.
> At the moment, 3 BC338's, My son Loves it!
> If I get it back ,,,,,,
> ...



That looks great! Do you have shot of the wiring? I finally got all the components to get started but I'm relatively new to this (only a handful of kit builds) so having a visual helps! Also, any chance you have a drilling template? Thanks!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 2, 2019)

thedwest said:


> That looks great! Do you have shot of the wiring? I finally got all the components to get started but I'm relatively new to this (only a handful of kit builds) so having a visual helps! Also, any chance you have a drilling template? Thanks!


My Son still has the pedal since the day I built it, I never got a chance to get a Gut shot.
Email Robert (PedalPCB), he should be able to Help with the Drill Temp & Wiring.


----------



## thedwest (Apr 2, 2019)

music6000 said:


> My Son still has the pedal since the day I built it, I never got a chance to get a Gut shot.
> Email Robert (PedalPCB), he should be able to Help with the Drill Temp & Wiring.


Great, I will. Thanks!


----------



## Kroars (Feb 1, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Box of Doom Fuzz
> Mods: Transistor Sockets, Tried 2N4401G's, 2N222A's.
> At the moment, 3 BC338's, My son Loves it!
> If I get it back ,,,,,,
> ...


Looks gorgeous, nice work! How’d the 2n2222’s sound compared to the BC338’s and what hfe did you shoot for? I see the BC338’s have a range of 100-650, perhaps this is one of those circuits hfe isn’t incredibly important.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 1, 2021)

Kroars said:


> Looks gorgeous, nice work! How’d the 2n2222’s sound compared to the BC338’s and what hfe did you shoot for? I see the BC338’s have a range of 100-650, perhaps this is one of those circuits hfe isn’t incredibly important.


Sorry, Too long ago to remember.


----------

